# Torn Rotator cuff and workouts.



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2018)

So I have a torn rotator cuff.  Not exactly sure how it happened......seems to have just happened gradually over time. I’ve had what I thought was minor shoulder issues for a few years and chiropractic adjustments would help tremendously up until late fall. It finally was to the point where I went and saw my primary care physician and they orders an MRI. It’s a full thickness tear and I’ve saw an orthopedic. It wasn’t to the point were I couldn’t raise my arms but definitely affected my workouts, probably do to the inclination.  

So long story short, about 3 weeks ago I had a stem cell injection into the rear to hopefully repair it. I haven’t lifted since around thanksgiving and cannot until I have my 6wk follow up with the orthopedic on 3/1.  I’m starting to notice some nice changes with the pain as time goes on, but I also know it takes a good 4-6 months for the stem cell to do its thing.  The ortho said I’ll be able to start lifting again after our follow up, all though I’m sure it will be limited

So my question is for anyone that has dealt with this in the past......what has helped you? And what kind of lifts did you have to avoid?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 4, 2018)

Mine was never torn but they were really weak from years of no use. I started doing standing military presses really super light and as soon as I would notice any type of sensation I would call it quits for the day. 
I was using 5/3/1 at the time and it took about 2 years of slow work to finally get any real strength in it.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2018)

Bench press is where I noticed it the most. I stayed away from overhead press for a month or so trying to be precautious but the last day I lifted I did shoulders and did overhead dumbbell press and it didn’t bother me a bit. Front raises hurt a little as well as side raises. I’m not concerned with the strength side of it. I figure that will be down for a while I’ve accepted that. I just want to be able to get decent work done even with extremely light weights just to get the muscles worked.


----------



## IHI (Feb 4, 2018)

I had a SLAP tear fixed last feb 2017. 4 months off work, rehab 3 times a week.
military presses i was told by trainer and surgeon is off limits- hardest exercise on shoulder joints (remember brian bosworth- he was a mil pressing beast, docs said his shoulders looked like he was 70)

i no longer bench press, i do but for light weight burn out type stuff, and ONLY do floor presses now for my bench routine. Again, trainer/surgeon told me that once your elbows breech your spine plane, your chest is 100% out and your shoulders are 100% taking the load. Since switching to floor presses, my shoulders have never hurt after a session- it used to hurt me so bad it shut my program down.....incline bench/db’s will still shut me down if i push too hard.

other than that, still doing same ole grind, though i greatly reduced shoulder exercise lb’age and focus on cadence (like a 4-2 count) or ill do light weight higher rep stuff. And i added in every shoulder exercise i did in rehab to shoulder day to help strengthen then up/keep the muscles aligned.  

Good luck


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 4, 2018)

Strengthen the shit out of your delts when u get back in the gym. Working on Shoulder mobility should be a daily thing also. 

As far as pressing I would use hammer strength type machines when u first get back in and take it easy. High reps to get those muscles strong and big again.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 4, 2018)

Hammer machines are excellent because you can work unilaterally.   I tore my cuff last Sept, no surgery, rehabbed the shit out of it.  Rubber bands for rotator work, reps in the 50s, every single day.  Lots of stretching.  I can do every thing I did before, 100% ROM, just a little clunk in a certain part of a certain range.  Injured side is about 30 lbs behind the other in shoulder press, but have lost no size.  Thats where the hammer strength machines are nice. You can maintain the good side while bring the recovering side back up.


----------



## IHI (Feb 4, 2018)

Gotta love/hate with bands lol. Used them soo much through rehab i started hating band work, but then i seen the results begin and realized they are boring, they burn; but I couldn’t argue with the leaps and bounds i was making thru rehab using them. 

Do wish this new gym ive been going to with buddies had hammer strength machines, but its more primal in there with the old school basics- which im good with, but we all know mo equipment is mo betta


----------



## Fladjengineer (Feb 5, 2018)

corrective exercise would be very light weight progressing over time, lots of cable lateral work for rear delts, scapula and lower traps. 2 sets of 20 reps 2-3 days per week. After a month start incorporating side delts and front delt laterals. If there is any pain stop. Nutrition and recovery is gong to be a key factor. Avoid any pressing with the shoulders for several weeks, chest workouts should be limited to pec deck until then. slow and steady will keep you in the game long term.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 5, 2018)

Avoid heavy pushing and do more pulling. Strengthen your upper back and rear delts. Light rowing. Trx or any other suspension trainers are great to use Pre/rehab. Core stability work helps also.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

DarksideSix said:


> So I have a torn rotator cuff.  Not exactly sure how it happened......seems to have just happened gradually over time. I’ve had what I thought was minor shoulder issues for a few years and chiropractic adjustments would help tremendously up until late fall. It finally was to the point where I went and saw my primary care physician and they orders an MRI. It’s a full thickness tear and I’ve saw an orthopedic. It wasn’t to the point were I couldn’t raise my arms but definitely affected my workouts, probably do to the inclination.
> 
> So long story short, about 3 weeks ago I had a stem cell injection into the rear to hopefully repair it. I haven’t lifted since around thanksgiving and cannot until I have my 6wk follow up with the orthopedic on 3/1.  I’m starting to notice some nice changes with the pain as time goes on, but I also know it takes a good 4-6 months for the stem cell to do its thing.  The ortho said I’ll be able to start lifting again after our follow up, all though I’m sure it will be limited
> 
> So my question is for anyone that has dealt with this in the past......what has helped you? And what kind of lifts did you have to avoid?



Hi. 
I badly damaged My rotator cuff 
I took 2yrs out I'd also damaged My left one too
prior.
I felt it was press behind neck that done mine.
Wear and tear.
So now I always thoroughly warm up to the point of pre exhaust lifting progressively heavier.
I notice it more on bench as subconsciously I'm more deliberate and therefore I feel don't put enough power into the movement but hey ho.
I keep My fats fairly high too wich I think helps.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2018)

Dislocated shoulder three times in the past six years. Most recent was during an overhead press about 3 years ago when being stupid. The last year and a half I have seen a significant improvement in shoulder mobility and strength, for me. I had to quit benching for awhile and focus on flat/incline dumbbell as I could adjust the angles to work best with my shoulder. About a year ago I started getting back into bench - the single best thing that has helped me is a resistance band and constantly doing pull aparts along with focusing on internal/external rotation, and lateral raises. I do it when warming up and between sets on any upper body day. Nothing before that ever really helped. But that's what worked for me, YMMV.


----------

